# القلب الدافيء\ ساعة القلب- المفتاح



## لؤلؤ أسود (28 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

وفرت قلب احمر يحتوى على ... لطفا أنظري للصور..
























ممكن تلبسيه من الامام او من الخلف حسب مايناسبك او حتى تخليه على رجلك






















........................................
ساعة القلب














المفتاح:




فكرة :
ممكن تسوين طقم (قلب +مفتاح )وتهديه لخطبيك او زوجك 
انتي القلب وهو المفتاح او العكس



البيع مفرق فقط

انا بالشرقية
الدفع تحويل حساب والشحن عن طريق الما اكسبرس توصيل لباب بيتك
ب 30 - 35 ريال حسب المنطقة
او عن طريق ارمكيس
الدمام عن طريق المندوب ترسلين احد للمندوب او المندوب يوصلها لك وتعطيه ثمن المشوار
وحياكم الرحمن *​


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (8 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القلب الدافيء\ ساعة القلب- المفتاح*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القلب الدافيء\ ساعة القلب- المفتاح*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

